# Warmachine Two Player Battle Box details



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Searching the net and came across this. I don't know how much it will cost as there was no price listed yet, but this looks like it will give AoBR a good run for it's money. Especially when you consider that the minis in the Warmachine box are standard Warmachine minis and not cheap starter minis like you get in AoBR, and also you get two legal armies in the Warmachine box unlike AoBR.



> Details of the contents of the upcoming Warmachine Two Player Battle Box have been posted.
> 
> The box will feature Khador v. Menoth and contain the complete Warmachine Prime Mk II rules in a travel-sized booklet (86 pages).
> 
> ...


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool. Wonder if they'll do a hordes version.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Maelstrom have a listing:
http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=prp_wmc_ess_xxx_101_000

I assume it's the same item since it has no pic of description.

RRP £70


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo.. costs more then the GW equivlent set, but for less... 

Yup, they;'re a major threat to GW's hold on the market with all these copied ideas.


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Soo.. costs more then the GW equivlent set, but for less...
> 
> Yup, they;'re a major threat to GW's hold on the market with all these copied ideas.


Not much more, and you actually get a playable army. What do you get in AoBR?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Synack said:


> Not much more, and you actually get a playable army. What do you get in AoBR?


An army that is already a playable army


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> An army that is already a playable army


The AoBR armies are pretty shitty though. 

This you're getting a bunch or Warjacks so it's quite neat, I don't think you can ever claim that a two player boxset is ripping off GW. That is pretty much blind fanboyism there as it's a standard in the industry.


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> An army that is already a playable army


I didn't even think the units in the AoBR box makes up 1000 points.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Good stuff. Although it's a pretty weird start to an army (point wise that is). 

If my memory serves me well, that's: -6, +7, +9,+9 for the khador starter. So it's a sort of an "odd" 19 points army. It's a solid starting point to work towards the basic 35p game though. 

I'm actually curious to see if their new pocket size rulebook will be equally good and full color as their other books. 

Good move from PP. That's quite a lot of cash you save with this box. Reasonable release: solid and easy, pretty straightfoward models to start with and get to grips with the basics of the game. 

As for the inevitable horde of fanbois who'll come along and say that PP is trying to copy GW at this point.... Try actually playing this game and compareing the way PP handles their business/customers/gamedesign compared to GW (and be amazed at how much GW could actually learn from this company). PP doesn't try to be anything like GW, but a two-army starter box was something that was missing for a looooong time now. Good that they plugged that gap.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Soo.. costs more then the GW equivlent set, but for less...
> 
> Yup, they;'re a major threat to GW's hold on the market with all these copied ideas.


This game will be more than a third cheaper for Australians (RPP $100, while AoBR= $165), and you'll still have the options of getting the normal battle boxes as well. Seems like a good idea to me, and it fits in with the parents who only want to spend $100 on a Christmas or birthday present. Sure, you're not getting the same number of models, but it does have 2 fully legal armies included at a cheaper price than buying them separately.



elmir said:


> Good stuff. Although it's a pretty weird start to an army (point wise that is).
> 
> If my memory serves me well, that's: -6, +7, +9,+9 for the khador starter. So it's a sort of an "odd" 19 points army. It's a solid starting point to work towards the basic 35p game though.


I wish they could fit in a 1pt solo for both, though that would have to be a mechanik for each side to bring it up to a perfect 20, and that would mean the box includes one of each type of unit (Warcaster, Jacks, Unit and Solo), but they probably wanted to keep the started sets to pure plastic models, which are far easier for new players.

Edit: I think you're addition is a little off, pSorcha only has +5 WJ points, so it's a perfect 20 points


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> An army that is already a playable army


I disagree. 

*TL;DR* with The New Shiny Box you save 106,93 pounds and every unit is worth the money, while with AoBR you save 75,3 pounds and you'll still have to buy stuff to make it work.

*Details:*

*The New Shiny Box* has, from a quick look, two 15 (maybe 20?) point legal armies made up of the original models that you can start playing around with to get the hang of the game as it actually plays out. Regarding the army composition, I've no idea about the Khador list but the Menoth list has quite a lot of potential (I guess a thumbs up for the guys responsible is in order).

Heres the price breakdown (in pounds, I just can't find the symbol on my shitty laptop):

Warcaster Kommander Sorscha - 6
Juggernaut Heavy Warjack - 19.99
Destroyer Heavy Warjack - 19.99
Man-O-War Shocktrooper Unit(5) - 50 (5x10 - didn't they have a unit box? but lets go with it, though I bet its 30 just like the Cinerators)

Warcaster High Exemplar Kreoss - 6
Crusader Heavy Warjack - 16
Vanquisher Heavy Warjack - 16
Repenter Light Warjack - 12.95
Exemplar Cinerators Unit(5) - 30

Total price: 176,93
Spent on useless units: 0 (considering how the lists themselves have good synergy, and even if you want to build a different army these units will have a place in it (the extent depends on the list type))

Price of this New Shiny Box: 70
Money saved: 106,93
Money actually saved: see above at the "spent on useless units" part.

The stuff you buy works the way it should, no extras are necessary to play the game as it is played regularly. And even if you decide not to buy a single new model for a long time (or ever) the armies should do just fine, though obviously not necessarily in tournaments (but you're not expecting a starter box to be filled with competitive units organised into a competitive army, are you?).

Source: http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/warmachine.asp (I used the RRP they listed, not their own prices (RRP=Regular Retail Price, right? Which means the official price, right?))


*AoBR*, however, has two unevenly built (if memory serves the spess muhreens have a 1-200 point advantage) but fortunately legal armies (assuming you split the Tac Marines into 2x5), but the models are "unique" and not in the good way and an AoBR game has nothing to do with your average 40K game, since it doesn't have transports which is the bread and butter of the current game. The army composition... well... regular Terminators? Deffkoptas? Barebones Nobz? Seriously.

This one's price breakdown (still in pounds, because I still can't find the symbol on my shitty laptop):

Warboss: 12.30
5xNobz: 15.50
20xBoyz: 36
3xDeffkoptas: 61.50 (holy crap, I thought they were cheaper and in a squad of three or something)

Commander: 14
1xDreadnought: 28
5xTerminators: 28
10xTactical Marines: 31

Source: GW's official website

Total cost: 226,3
Spent on useless units: 89.5 (Termies/Deffkoptas)

Price of AoBR: 61.5
Money saved: 164.8
Money actually saved: 75,3

However, you'll still have to buy a LOT of stuff, which costs a LOT of money, before you can roll out even a measly little 750 point game that doesn't feel stupid. So you'll have to add around 100 pounds to get the rest of your purchase working. Make sense? Of course not.

*Summary*: while the idea of a two-player starter set itself is not original, PP executes is better, at which point nobody cares that GW came up with it earlier. At the end of the day your money is better spent at PP than at GW.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

maddermax said:


> Edit: I think you're addition is a little off, pSorcha only has +5 WJ points, so it's a perfect 20 points


Ah, that's my bad then. I thought she was a +6 one. I didn't have my book at hand to check. Like I said, it was from memory. 

All the better for it. That is a good starting point. That'll most likely give a more enjoyable encounter to start off with. 



> Regarding the army composition, I've no idea about the Khador list but the Menoth list has quite a lot of potential (I guess a thumbs up for the guys responsible is in order).


The khador one has a good starting point. Sorcha is really compatible with the destroyer. Feeding the jugger focus might be tricky, because she's a bit of a focus hogg herserlf. 

Man o'war are splendid screening units. It's a very slow force, this one. But it should work (mainly because sorcha can freeze enemies to give you the edge when needed). Nothing super "brick to face" effective, but certainly useable. The list definatly puts an emphasis on the khador armor, so it's a good start for khador players imo.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Space Marines Taskforce in AoBR is 585 Points

Orks Taskforce in AoBR is 450 points

Space Marines outscore Orks by 135 points. My Local GW store when they play intoduction games they leave out the Dreadnought.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FFS can we not have someone bring up a new article about Warmachine without this debate starting up?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

So your telling me i just dropped 72 bucks on a Khador starting army, when i could have waited and got both the armies i wanted for a little more with more models...WHERE WAS THIS ON MONDAY???

FML!!!! :angry:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a great product for the price if your looking to get into warmachine, luckily im not !


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting into warmachine/hordes and those are two armies I'm vaguely interested in. It also means I don't have to rush into getting the starter sets in the 10th anniversary- which are only available for 5 more days at the moment and I don't think I can be sure what army to start, if to start at all, in that time seeing as I have quite a lot going on.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Shame the missus wants Cryx. 

Might be worth a punt still and the Menoth can be a spare loan out force I suppose.

Hmm, I wonder what I'm going to be painting in next years Army Painting Challenge. lol.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

are they all plastic?!? because if so... I will have to get it! Those are the only two armies that interest me in the game and what do you know, they put them BOTH in the same box. Damn them trying to get my money!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ashikenshin said:


> are they all plastic?!? because if so... I will have to get it! Those are the only two armies that interest me in the game and what do you know, they put them BOTH in the same box. Damn them trying to get my money!


i hear they are made from twigs,spit and fish guts and PP clubbed a puppy to death with each box ......but the voices have been wrong before.....sometimes..


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

they beat puppies, i don't want them anymore


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone else notice that it says the Man-o-Wars are plastic, but their still only listed in metal on the site. New Plastic kit coming I’m guessing?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet, Not into Menoth but I take the other army. Its actually halfway built up to what I want. Sell off the Menoth... or I can just get into them too. Ethier way I think Im sold.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> So your telling me i just dropped 72 bucks on a Khador starting army, when i could have waited and got both the armies i wanted for a little more with more models...WHERE WAS THIS ON MONDAY???
> 
> FML!!!! :angry:


It's not out for 4 months yet, so you can't complain too much


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

maddermax said:


> It's not out for 4 months yet, so you can't complain too much


Really? If so, thank god for you saying that, i was about to cancel my order in favor of this. Well, at least i know were to go when i want a Menoth army now.


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Over the last year I've become a huge fan of this game and started Menoth. Shame this set is coming out now, since a pal of mine would have split and taken the Khador. Great move from PP, excited to see plenty of new player to game against at my FLGS. 

On a quick side note, both the armies in this box are great starting armies and a great foundation with choices the will find themselves in other army lists. Only the cinerators are kinda iffy game play wise, put should be fine in starting games. Their models are exquisite though!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Really? If so, thank god for you saying that, i was about to cancel my order in favor of this. Well, at least i know were to go when i want a Menoth army now.


Actually, it's a mid September release, so 3 months sorry 

PP are usually pretty good at letting customers know what's coming down the pipeline at least a couple of months in advance.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't want or need it myself, but it'll be a great way to get my Nephews into Warmachine for cheap...and add another different army to our gaming group as no-one has chosen Menoth so far.

Good idea PP:victory:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Niffty said:


> Only the cinerators are kinda iffy game play wise, put should be fine in starting games. Their models are exquisite though!


Nah, on Kreoss' feat run they can chop up even a warcaster with that yummy 12+3d6 damage. And you really have to kill them all in one go or they're getting +2 SPD and you definately don't want these guys knocking on your door.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Nah, on Kreoss' feat run they can chop up even a warcaster with that yummy 12+3d6 damage. And you really have to kill them all in one go or they're getting +2 SPD and you definately don't want these guys knocking on your door.


but spd 4 base and no reach makes it hard to get them where they need to be be. Bastions are 100% better IMO.

But anyways, Just saw this today, looks very cool. Hopefully I can find somone to split it with me.


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

This is quite handy for me, I've wanted to get into Warmachine for a while but my only local gaming buddy is always skint...at least with this, I can lend him some gear


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Am I the only one that's surprised they didn't do Cygnar vs. Khador? Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they didn't, but I'm surprised none the less.


----------

